# PCem Emulator Sound Lag



## Sandi1987 (Mar 10, 2018)

How to fix sound lag in PCem emulator? In Windows Explorer in Windows 98 sound clicks two times instead one time. Windows startup sound also lag with faster CPU. In Windows Me and 2000 it's the same. Bad emulator?


----------



## Sandi1987 (Mar 15, 2018)

Does GPU influence in PCem emulator or only CPU?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 15, 2018)

Sandi1987 said:


> How to fix sound lag in PCem emulator? In Windows Explorer in Windows 98 sound clicks two times instead one time. Windows startup sound also lag with faster CPU. In Windows Me and 2000 it's the same. Bad emulator?


they offer support and bug report thru their website it seems
https://pcem-emulator.co.uk/phpBB3/

and they seems active and also they will likely know if


Sandi1987 said:


> Does GPU influence in PCem emulator or only CPU?



or if (although unlikely)


Sandi1987 said:


> Bad emulator?



also
https://pcem-emulator.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4
be a bit more precise, if you decide to post on their forum 

sound lag related
https://pcem-emulator.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=720
https://pcem-emulator.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=612


well at last i know why i have a WinXP retrobuild for old games (tho most old games i have on win 10 run without issues, like Quake 2, NFS 3, Turok 1, Midtown Madness or Carmageddon 1. )


----------



## Sandi1987 (Mar 15, 2018)

I can play Need for Speed 2 and 3 and other old games with nGlide and dgVoodoo in Windows 10. Midtown Madness 1  works perfect with dgVoodoo. Carmageddon 1 it's GOG game.

https://fdossena.com/?p=nfs3/index.frag
https://www.vogons.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=46964

For Need for Speed 1 i'm using DOSBox. Need For Speed: High Stakes and Need for Speed: Porsche Unleashed works great in Windows 10. GP500 also works perfect with nGlide. Best games ever.


----------

